

Instant Photo Phenomenon: the largest singles Social Networking Site in China - barry-cotter
http://www.triciawang.com/bytes-of-china/2011/5/24/the-culturally-situated-weibo-instant-photo-phenomenon-the-l.html

======
barry-cotter
_I don't think Weibo is a mere copy-cat of twitter. While it is a micro-blog,
Weibo offers so many amazing features that make what I am describing in this
post possible. On Weibo, you can have threaded conversations, track commentary
on posts, embed various media formats, view media within the same window, and
sort by content type. There are a lot of other features that I will talk about
in a separate post, but this is all to say that communities like these can
develop on Weibo precisely because of its rich features and stable platform.
Weibo simply works. There are no fail Weibo jokes._

